# Trooper Karine Blais - 12e Régiment blindé du Canada - 4 wounded  in Afghanistan - Tues 14 Apr 2009



## alexk (14 Apr 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/04/13/afghan.html



(Mod edit to add info to thread title.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Apr 2009)

> Canadian soldier killed, 4 wounded by roadside bomb in Afghanistan
> Last Updated: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 | 1:23 AM ET Comments1Recommend7
> CBC News
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Apr 2009)

Quoted article incorrectly states 116 soldiers killed -- should read 117.

Thoughts and prayers to Trooper Blais' family, friends and fellow soldiers of Le 12e RBC.  Wishing a fast and full recovery for the wounded.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear of this news, what more can I say.

Only in country for 2 weeks.

OWDU


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Apr 2009)

Rest Easy Trooper Blais.   

Speedy recovery to the injured troops.


----------



## manhole (14 Apr 2009)

Condolences to the family and friends of Tpr. Blais.  A full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## gaspasser (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper, stand down.  
You've done your duty.


----------



## Dariusz (14 Apr 2009)




----------



## Run away gun (14 Apr 2009)

RIP


----------



## observor 69 (14 Apr 2009)

Toronto Star

117th Canadian soldier killed  [Photo]

Apr 14, 2009 01:51 AM 

THE CANADIAN PRESS

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan – Another Canadian soldier has been killed in Afghanistan.
Trooper Karine Blais, 21, died and four other soldiers were wounded late Monday afternoon when their armoured personnel carrier rolled over a roadside bomb in the Shah Wali Khot district, north of Kandahar.

The young woman was serving with the 2nd Battalion of the Royal 22nd Regiment based at Valcartier, near Quebec City.

She began her tour of duty just a few weeks ago.

Blais is the second female soldier to be killed as part of the Afghan mission.

Capt. Nicola Goddard of the 1st Regiment of the Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, died May 17, 2006, in a grenade attack in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar city.

She was Canada's first female soldier to die in combat.

The wounded soldiers were eventually airlifted by helicopter to a military hospital at the Kandahar airfield where Canadian troops are based.

A storm prevented choppers from reaching the scene of the blast.

Medical personnel were treating two and two were released.

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said Blais had arrived in the theatre of operations only two weeks ago.

"She was an energetic soldier who gave 100 per cent to every challenge she faced using a unique sense of humour, based on her honesty."

"She demonstrated the qualities of a future leader who was respected by all members of her squadron," he said.

The death is the first Canadian loss since March 20, when Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, Cpl. Tyler Crooks, Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes died in two separate explosions.

A total of 117 Canadian soldiers have died as part of the Afghan mission since it began in 2002.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper Blais. You have done your duty, now we WILL do ours.

"...and at the going down of the sun, we will remember them"


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2009)

Damn.... 

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery to the injured  

Link to CF statement here (French version attached as .pdf):


> One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District.  The incident occurred at approximately 5:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on April 13, 2009.
> 
> The fallen soldier is Trooper Karine Blais, from 12e Régiment Blindé du Canada based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier.  Trooper Blais was serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.
> 
> ...



Link to brief ISAF statement here:


> An International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) service member was killed in an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) attack in southern Afghanistan yesterday.
> 
> “On behalf of ISAF, I offer our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of this service member,” said Captain Mark Durkin, ISAF Spokesman. “This soldier died while fighting to ensure that in the future, Afghans will be able to provide for their own security. His sacrifice was to help bring peace to the people Afghanistan and will not be forgotten”
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinB (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2009)

Fiddler's Green

Halfway down the trail to Hell,
In a shady meadow green
Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,
Near a good old-time canteen.
And this eternal resting place
Is known as Fiddlers' Green.

Marching past, straight through to Hell
The Infantry are seen.
Accompanied by the Engineers,
Artillery and Marines,
For none but the shades of Cavalrymen
Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.

Though some go curving down the trail
To seek a warmer scene.
No trooper ever gets to Hell
Ere he's emptied his canteen.
And so rides back to drink again
With friends at Fiddlers' Green.

And so when man and horse go down
Beneath a saber keen,
Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee
You stop a bullet clean,
And the hostiles come to get your scalp,
Just empty your canteen,
And put your pistol to your head
And go to Fiddlers' Green.

My condolances to the family.


----------



## Lil_T (14 Apr 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Tpr Blais.  

Wishing a speedy recovery to the injured.  :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2009)

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed and four others injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–09.010 - April 14, 2009

OTTAWA – One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District.  The incident occurred at approximately 5:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on April 13, 2009.

The fallen soldier is Trooper Karine Blais, from 12e Régiment Blindé du Canada based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier.  Trooper Blais was serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group. 

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield.  Their names will not be released.

Our thoughts are with the friends and family of our fallen comrade during this difficult time.

All members of Task Force Kandahar are thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time.  We will not forget their sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province.

- 30 -

Note to Editors:

A photograph of Trooper Blais is available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## Rocketryan (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper


----------



## military granny (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper Blais
My deepest condolences to the troopers family and friends.  
To the soldiers wounded get well soon.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Tpr Blais.  My thoughts go out to her comrades, Regimental family, loved ones and friends.

:cdnsalute:


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Apr 2009)

Rest in Peace, Trooper.

My condolences to her family and friends.

And I pray for a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Apr 2009)

My condolences to the Blais family and the 12e Régiment Blindé du Canada.



> To fallen soldiers let us sing,
> Where no rockets fly nor bullets wing,
> Our broken brothers let us bring
> To the Mansions of the Lord.
> ...


----------



## nickhd (14 Apr 2009)

RIP soldat Blais.


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2009)

Trooper Blais is in the thoughts and prayers of my wife and I. My condolences to her family and friends. Best wishes to her wounded comrades.


----------



## Yrys (14 Apr 2009)

RIP soldat Blais. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Takeniteasy (14 Apr 2009)

R.I.P Soldat


----------



## Snakedoc (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper Blais, my deepest condolences to the family... truly heartbreaking


----------



## armydude (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper, My condolences go out to her family and friends, your sacrifice will not be forgotten. speedy recovery to her fellow comrades.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Trooper Karine Blais
NR–09.026 - April 14, 2009

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of Trooper Karine Blais: 

“My most profound condolences go out to the family and friends of Trooper Karine Blais, who died yesterday in Afghanistan. Please be reassured by knowing that the country stands behind you in these most trying times. I also wish a speedy recovery to the four soldiers who were injured in the same explosion.

Trooper Blais was a professional and dedicated soldier, who served valiantly alongside her comrades to help build a better Afghanistan. The Government of Canada’s dedication to this vital UN mandated, NATO led mission will not waver. 

Trooper Blais gave her life while providing hope to Afghans for a brighter future. Her sacrifice will not be forgotten.”

-30- 

Trooper Blais was serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Trooper Karine Blais
April 14, 2009


OTTAWA— My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were deeply saddened to hear of the death of Trooper Karine Blais from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based in Valcartier, Quebec. The vehicle she was in exploded upon striking an improvised explosive device in the Shah Wali Kowt District. We were equally distressed to learn of the assassination of Sitara Achakzai, a courageous and proud activist for the rights of her countrywomen, who was gunned down at point-blank range.  The Talibans were quick to claim responsibility for this unprecedented violence, fiercely dedicated to hindering all efforts to further development and stability in Afghanistan.

We would like once again to express our deep respect for the work of the women and men of the Canadian Forces who give their all, despite the ever present dangers associated with this perilous mission. Our soldiers risk their lives answering the call of duty by working shoulder to shoulder with a people who for decades have been left idle and subjected to terror, intimidation, insecurity and barbarous confrontations on a daily basis.

Trooper Blais and Sitara Achakzai shared a dream of creating a more just and equitable world and bringing desperately needed peace to Afghanistan. The soldier and the parliamentarian both knew how important it is for women and men of goodwill to join forces to achieve this end.

Today, Canada and Afghanistan mourn the loss of two exemplary citizens.

We extend our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Trooper Blais and her comrades, who continue to battle oppression and chaos in Afghanistan. We also wish a swift and complete recovery to the four soldiers who were injured in the explosion, and our thoughts are with those mourning the death of Sitara Achakzai. May they know that they are not alone.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media information
Marie-Ève Létourneau   
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca    
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2009)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
14 April 2009
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Trooper Karine Blais: 

“It is with utmost sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and loved ones of Trooper Karine Blais, who was killed by an explosion yesterday in Afghanistan.  I also hope for the quick and full recovery of the four other Canadian soldiers injured in the attack. 

“Canadians are extremely proud of Trooper Blais’ honourable service to her country.  This is a challenging mission that poses many risks to the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces.  Nevertheless, the Government of Canada and our international allies are committed to the noble task of helping the people of Afghanistan achieve peace and stability while rebuilding their war-ravaged country.  Canadians can rest assured that their brave men and women in uniform are resilient, and will persevere.

“This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.  Canadians will be forever grateful for Trooper Blais’ sacrifice.”


----------



## armoured recce man (14 Apr 2009)

bon repos, nous ne t'oublierons pas


----------



## Mathius71 (14 Apr 2009)

RIP, Trooper.   :yellow:


----------



## goldenhamster (14 Apr 2009)

RIP, Trooper Blais


----------



## walkhard (14 Apr 2009)

RIP Trooper


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Apr 2009)

R.I.P Trooper Blais
Your in our prayers and thoughts.
My condolences go out to the family of this young soldier, your in our thoughts as well.
For the soldiers who were injured, I hope you have a speed recovery.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old.


----------



## conet (14 Apr 2009)

RIP


----------



## mariomike (14 Apr 2009)

I took this photo at work this afternoon. It is Toronto EMS Headquarters. Toronto Paramedics today lowered our flags at HQ and all ambulance stations city-wide as a mark of respect for Trooper Blais. 
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/9619/hpim0208.jpg


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2009)

Soldier killed, four injured in Afghanistan






Tpr Karine Blais served with the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada based at CFB/ASU Valcartier.

Tuesday, April 14, 2009
Ottawa, Ontario — One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were injured on April 13, when their armoured vehicle was struck by an improvised explosive device. 

The fallen soldier, Trooper Karine Blais, was a member of the 12e Régiment blindé du Canada based at CFB/ASU Valcartier. Trooper Blais was serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group. 

Tpr Blais leaves behind her mother Josée, her grandmother Laurette and her brother, Billy.

The incident occurred at approximately 5 p.m., Kandahar time, in the Shah Wali Kowt District, north of Kandahar City.  

The injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield.  Their names will not be released.

Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, issued the following statement on the death of Tpr  Blais:

“My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were deeply saddened to hear of the death of Tpr Karine Blais from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based in Valcartier, Quebec. The vehicle she was in exploded upon striking an improvised explosive device in the Shah Wali Kowt District. We were equally distressed to learn of the assassination of Sitara Achakzai, a courageous and proud activist for the rights of her countrywomen, who was gunned down at point-blank range.  The Talibans were quick to claim responsibility for this unprecedented violence, fiercely dedicated to hindering all efforts to further development and stability in Afghanistan.

“We would like once again to express our deep respect for the work of the women and men of the Canadian Forces who give their all, despite the ever present dangers associated with this perilous mission. Our soldiers risk their lives answering the call of duty by working shoulder to shoulder with a people who for decades have been left idle and subjected to terror, intimidation, insecurity and barbarous confrontations on a daily basis.

“Tpr Blais and Sitara Achakzai shared a dream of creating a more just and equitable world and bringing desperately needed peace to Afghanistan. The soldier and the parliamentarian both knew how important it is for women and men of goodwill to join forces to achieve this end.

“Today, Canada and Afghanistan mourn the loss of two exemplary citizens.

“We extend our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Tpr Blais and her comrades, who continue to battle oppression and chaos in Afghanistan. We also wish a swift and complete recovery to the four soldiers who were injured in the explosion, and our thoughts are with those mourning the death of Sitara Achakzai. May they know that they are not alone.”

The number of Canadians killed in Afghanistan since Canada’s mission got underway is now 120: 117 soldiers, two aid workers and one diplomat.  

Project Number:09-0295


----------



## NavyGunnerRTD (14 Apr 2009)

RIP and god bless


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 Apr 2009)

This is very sad. 

Rest in piece and quick recoveries to the wounded.


----------



## koopa (14 Apr 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5iLEnILz5DeqYCK-rFcsPPww5XqOA


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Apr 2009)

Ramp ceremony held for fallen Canadian soldier


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090414/afghan_death_090414/20090414?hub=TopStories


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Apr 2009)

rest in peace tpr blais (salute)
you will not be forgotten (canadian flag)
speedy recovery to the wounded (yellow ribbon)
deepest condolences to family,comrades, and friends...(piper)
please excuse the brackets,,, my smiley's are'nt working.
                                 scoty b


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2009)

Fallen soldier's casket begins journey to Canada
Last Updated: Tuesday, April 14, 2009 | 8:03 PM ET 
CBC News 






Canadian soldiers carry the coffin of Trooper Karine Blais on the Kandahar Airfield on Tuesday. (Stefano Rellandini/Reuters) 

Tearful soldiers carried the casket of Trooper Karine Blais onto a waiting plane at Kandahar Airfield in southern Afghanistan on Tuesday during a solemn ramp ceremony honouring a woman described as "full of energy" and "friendly to everyone."

Blais, 21, was killed Monday when the armoured vehicle she was in hit a roadside bomb north of the city of Kandahar.

At the ceremony on Tuesday, bagpipe music played as 2,400 soldiers — some weeping openly — lined the tarmac to salute Blais's casket, which is being flown back to Canada. 

"We will remember Karine as a woman who loved to smile, who was full of energy and who was very friendly to everyone around her," Padre Martine Bélanger, a Catholic lay chaplain, said during the ceremony.

Blais, who had only been in Afghanistan for two weeks, was the second female Canadian soldier to be killed in the war-torn country. Her death comes nearly three years after Capt. Nicola Goddard was killed in a grenade attack west of Kandahar.





Trooper Karine Blais died Monday when the vehicle she was riding in struck an improvised explosive device in Kandahar's Shah Wali Kot district. (Canadian Forces Combat Camera/DND) 

Blais was from the 12th Armoured Regiment of Canada based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier in Quebec, but she was serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment Battle Group, also based in Valcartier.

She grew up in the small town of Les Méchins on the Gaspé Peninsula in Quebec, where she spent her teen years babysitting and working at a convenience store and restaurant.

A statement released by her family on Tuesday said she often asked her mother if she was proud of her.

"To answer your question, yes, we are always proud of you, despite the sadness that has enveloped us," the statement said.

"In our eyes, you were a soldier who displayed dynamic leadership and who was dedicated to your regiment. You loved your job in the military and you were very proud of yourself … You are our ray of sunshine and you will always be in our hearts. Your sense of humour and your vivacity will remain forever in our memories."

Blais leaves behind her mother, Josée, her grandmother, Laurette, and her brother, Billy. She also had a partner named Hugo who she lovingly called Kermit.

Before the ramp ceremony began, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said Blais believed in her role in Afghanistan and was dedicated to the mission.

"She was an energetic soldier who gave 100 per cent to every challenge she faced," he said. "Frank and direct, she demonstrated the qualities of a future leader who was respected by all members of her squadron."

Her death brings the total of Canadian soldiers killed to 117 since Canada's combat mission in Afghanistan began shortly after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States. One Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed in Afghanistan.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## M Feetham (15 Apr 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.  :yellow:


----------



## leroi (15 Apr 2009)

A little more about trooper Karine Blais with a short video of the ramp ceremony:

http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/618570

For the Fallen and for Trooper Blais:

"The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 
    But tell of days in goodness spent, 
A mind at peace with all below, 
    A heart whose love is innocent." :yellow:

God Bless and protect our troops, our injured, their families, friends and Regiments.

Rest in peace, Trooper Blais.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-07 - April 15, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Trooper Karine Blais, from 12e Régiment Blindé du Canada based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec, will return home to Canada on Thursday, April 16, 2009.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Thursday, April 16, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.
What:    At the wishes of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Trooper Blais was killed and four others were injured when their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device north of Kandahar City in the Shah Wali Kowt District. The incident occurred at approximately 5:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on April 13, 2009. Trooper Blais was a member of 12e Régiment Blindé du Canada based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec, serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## mariomike (15 Apr 2009)

From Toronto EMS:
The cortege is anticipated to repatriate the remains of Trooper Blais arriving at the Toronto boundary at approximately 16h15 - 17h00. 
Paramedics will join members of the Canadian Forces, Toronto Police and Toronto Fire Services at the Coroner's Office, to form an honour guard as the repatriation terminates.


----------



## gun runner (15 Apr 2009)

Rest in peace trooper, end of mission. a speedy recovery to the wounded, and my deepest sympathies to the Regiment, families and friends of all in this tragic accident. Ubique


----------



## steph_3007 (16 Apr 2009)

RIP trooper Blais.
Speedy recovery to the injured.
 :yellow:


----------



## The Dunnminator (16 Apr 2009)

She comes form the same place as me, her nam didn't tell me anything but looking at the pictures I remembered that I went to school with her (she was a year older). Ironic that I didn't learn she was a fellow cf member until she died. Anyway, R.I.P Karine


----------



## R933ex (16 Apr 2009)

R.I.P Trooper


----------



## R. Jorgensen (16 Apr 2009)

R.I.P. Trooper


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2009)

Mentioned in the House of Commons yesterday (Hansard link here):


> _Mr. Jean-Yves Roy (Haute-Gaspésie—La Mitis—Matane—Matapédia, BQ): _
> Mr. Speaker, all of Quebec, and especially the Gaspé, was in mourning last Monday, when one of our own was killed on mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> Trooper Karine Blais, just 21 years old and from Les Méchins in my riding, was tragically killed when the vehicle she was travelling in hit an improvised explosive device. Karine is the first female soldier from Quebec to be killed since the soldiers of the Royal 22nd Regiment from Valcartier began their second six-month rotation in Afghanistan.
> ...


----------



## FastEddy (23 Apr 2009)

[/quote]


Rest in Peace, Brave Soldier.


----------

